# VOTE! Best Chicago Skyscraper



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

2 prudential gotta be my favourite!!


----------



## STR (Sep 4, 2004)

Wow. This one is close.


----------



## STR (Sep 4, 2004)

What happens if there's a tie?


----------



## Wu-Gambino (Dec 13, 2002)

The winner is determined by height if it's a tie. Just like in the nominations, if building a and b are tied, and b is taller, b wins.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Sears for me - it may not be the most refined looking, but it sure is highly original.

Although JH is just as original, sheer height dominance for so many years wins it for me.

Sears has held the world's tallest for Chicago and USA for so many years it deserves to win.


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

Ever since I was a kid I liked the Hancock!


----------



## christarrant (Jun 15, 2004)

how tall is 2 Prud to roof and spire ?


----------



## STR (Sep 4, 2004)

^~960ft (~293m)


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

Two Prudential Plaza is the best in Chicago


----------



## Ellatur (Apr 7, 2004)

sears tower! btw the national geographic channel had uber interesting show on sears tower


----------



## christarrant (Jun 15, 2004)

STR said:


> ^~960ft (~293m)


thanks, virtually a 1,000 footer !


----------



## martm (Aug 1, 2004)

hancock is the best! (check it out in midtown madness )


----------



## 7 World Trade (Aug 19, 2003)

i vote 2 pru! few skyscrapers can compete with its ultra stunning postmodern design

but every one of other 4 are cool too, although big john could use a little facelift...


----------



## STR (Sep 4, 2004)

^JHC did just get a face lift. We need some new pics around here.


----------



## Steely Dan (Aug 23, 2002)

STR said:


> ^~960ft (~293m)


well, if we want to get technical, these are the precise heights for 2 prudential.

sprie: 995 ft. (303m)
roof: 915 ft. (279m)


----------



## SkyscraperStrasbourg (May 2, 2004)

why the tallest are the best?

I prefer Tribune tower & Wrigley building

http://www.bluffton.edu/~sullivanm/hood/tribdistant.jpg


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

I voted for the Sears, for the sheer height and the powerful elevation formed by the various setbacks. John Hancock was a close second.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2004)

aon center forever


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2004)

sears tower forever... but in second place i prefer two pru... there's some special in these constructions


----------



## Monadnock (Nov 29, 2004)

Big John (Hancock): muscular & assertive, with a graceful simplicity of form. Very Chicago.


----------

